

Interesting Odesk Job - kahabata
https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Trafic-Bot_~~0471c7720c0eb3be?sid=54002&tot=103&pos=26&_redirected

======
nembleton
Sounds GA black hat methods to me. But I'm not quite surprised about this.
Monetization is the master word. I'm wondering whether selenium would fit
their need. ( I believe one have to change the UserAgent to look more real ).
Google's mission at a very early stage. Do you know if google is able to
detect such behaviors? Is it even possible? Maybe detecting patterns issued
from a particular IP. Or using smart cookies to track down users with definite
patterns.

